# Clover question...



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 5, 2012)

Are ALL parts of clover (the white flowers and the green leaves) safe to feed to bunnies? 

I ask because I have tons of clover in my yard but it's hard to get a handful of just the leaves without the little white flowers. I wasn't sure if they were safe to feed or not, so wanted to double-check before I gave some to my rabbits. 

Thanks! 

Emily


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 5, 2012)

Have a patch of clover in my bunny run, white flowers and all. None of my bunnies have had digestive problems with that clover patch. They like the clover, but not really fond of the white flowers. They have all tried the flowers, but the clover leaves are their favorites. 

K


----------



## fantaysah (Jul 6, 2012)

Mine eat them like they have been starved for months!! they love it and have no issues. The wild bunnies love them too!!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 6, 2012)

The flowers are safe, just as long as wild rabbits haven't spread parasites, & spreading diatomaceous earth regularly on the areas of clover should take care of that.

A few months ago I got Honey a small bag of hay with dried clover in it. She was neutral about it: didn't pick it out to eat first but didn't leave it behind. She likes fresh flowers, better, though those in my yard are mostly dried up right now because of drought.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 6, 2012)

My bunnie LOVED clover, both leaves and white flowers. But it seemed to matter exactly how "ripe" the flowers were. She didn't like them if they were too new or too brown. I have read that if you can get the long roots of clover, it is good for their digestion. But my rabbit wasn't interested in them. The only caution I had was the temptation to let her have too much...because she loved it. I think you have to be careful of too much of anything...even a good thing


----------



## Ellie (Jul 6, 2012)

When I brought my bun outside he went INSANE for the clover flowers. He likes them better than most treats I give him


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 6, 2012)

Ours just loved clover in our yard before we moved to the Desert.


----------



## onionbunny (Jul 15, 2012)

I find that both my rabbits like clover more then plain grass... they are healthy and happy and have been eating clover for years. I'm sure your will love it too!


----------

